
Ask HN: How did you find your first customers? - tomklein
Hi, there are thousands of possible ways how someone could find their first customers. I’m curious about how you actually found your first paying customer&#x2F;s?
======
kerrsclyde
Friend of a friend needed some web dev work done, which I did very cheap. From
this one client I picked up more associates of theirs. I don't freelance much
now but I never found a better way of marketing myself than word of mouth. I
did some charity work which picked me up a lot of paying clients and paid for
itself many times over. Good luck!

